# Camo seat covers



## Ace12 (Sep 2, 2010)

I did a lot of searching on camo seat covers for my truck.  I  looked at multiple web sites and called almost all of them that I found.  The best one I have found is Headwaters Seat Covers.  Very professional and very friendly people.  They use 500D Cordura wich is extremely durable and all covers are custome fit to your specific vehicle make and model.  I will be ordering some soon.  I will give an update with pictures when I get them installed.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 3, 2010)

Marathon superhides are the way to go.


----------



## Ace12 (Sep 3, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Marathon superhides are the way to go.



The Guy who started Headwaters worked for Marathon for several years.  He uses the same material , but goes the extra mile with the fit and the stiching.  Check out his website and read the story.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 4, 2010)

Ace12 said:


> The Guy who started Headwaters worked for Marathon for several years.  He uses the same material , but goes the extra mile with the fit and the stiching.  Check out his website and read the story.




Man, i they fit any tighter than marathon I would not want to put em on.


----------



## SOS KEN (Sep 6, 2010)

HEY ACE !!   I have Marahon on 2 of my trucks.  I paid over 500.00 for all the whistle and bell coverings and love my fit.  How much are the headwaters.  I have a suburban and my sons f150 to cover.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 6, 2010)

they cost bout the same as marathon,  has anyone tried Sportsmans camo covers?, they are a little cheaper in price. just wondering about fit and quality.
http://www.camotruckseats.com/


----------



## Ace12 (Sep 6, 2010)

bilgerat said:


> they cost bout the same as marathon,  has anyone tried Sportsmans camo covers?, they are a little cheaper in price. just wondering about fit and quality.
> http://www.camotruckseats.com/



Sportsman camo covers are padded and quilted.  Not what I was looking for.


----------



## Ace12 (Sep 6, 2010)

SOS KEN said:


> HEY ACE !!   I have Marahon on 2 of my trucks.  I paid over 500.00 for all the whistle and bell coverings and love my fit.  How much are the headwaters.  I have a suburban and my sons f150 to cover.



Basic prices are on his website.  Or just give em a call. They are SUPER nice people to talk to.  Family owned and operated.   The thing i like about Headwaters is they buy only American Made materials, and since its family operated, they put great care into every seat cover.  They are not a coorperate run company like Marathon is now.


----------



## demnemisis (Sep 6, 2010)

Have any of y'all put these Headwaters covers in your trucks? I was going to order some Wet Okales but the complaints of heat build up from the neoprene was concerning maybe the cordura would be better.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Sep 14, 2010)

I like my marathons!


----------



## Ace12 (Sep 14, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> I like my marathons!



Like I said earlier, the owner of Headwaters worked at Marathon for years.  Same seat covers exept Headwaters does more heavy duty stiching, and they strive to do High Quality, not high volume.   I ordered mine so i will post some pics when I get them installed.


----------



## TyT (Sep 28, 2010)

got them istallled yet?


----------



## Ace12 (Sep 28, 2010)

TyT said:


> got them istallled yet?



should be about another week.


----------



## Ace12 (Oct 23, 2010)

Here is the seat cover pics, as promised.


----------



## tad1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ace whats that in the passenger side floorboard?   Those covers look great.   I got a 92 yota and the seat fabric has some tears and that looks like the ticket!
                                           J.T.


----------



## Ace12 (Oct 25, 2010)

tad1 said:


> Ace whats that in the passenger side floorboard?   Those covers look great.   I got a 92 yota and the seat fabric has some tears and that looks like the ticket!
> J.T.



The thing in my floorboard is my shifter boots.  i just replaced the carpet with the vinyl floor you see in the pics, and i haven't had time to put the shifter boots back on yet.


----------

